
The Giant Pool of Money, "This American Life" on How the Subprime Crisis Happened - soundsop
http://www.thislife.org/Radio_Episode.aspx?sched=1242
======
wehriam
Are their any financial types that have listened to this and can verify their
claims?

In typical fashion they did a great job with storytelling and production.
However, I hear conflicting reports about some of the underlying causes,
including ones they discuss.

------
kqr2
These podcasts from NPR's Fresh Air with Terry Gross are also quite
illuminating:

[http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=9468642...](http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=94686428)

"Perplexed by the U.S. economy? You're not alone. Law professor Michael
Greenberger joins Fresh Air to explain the sub-prime mortgage crisis, credit
defaults, the shaky future of other types of loans and what we can expect from
the U.S. financial markets"

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Wouldn't you want an economist for this and not a law professor? It's like
having a dentist do a special on heart disease.

~~~
kqr2
Actually, if you check the link, Michael Greenberger previously directed a
division at the U.S. Commodity Futures Trading Commission so he does have some
experience in finance.

Also, if you listen to the podcasts, he mentions that he teaches a class to
law students which covers financial instruments beyond typical stocks and
bonds.

------
jcdreads
There is also the "Planet Money" podcast that the same guys at NPR have been
putting together. They've been discussing the most recent parts of the crisis
as they unfold; hours of super depressing fun!

<http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/>

It includes parts-in-development of the upcoming This American Life episode
referred to by noodle.

------
noodle
this was a great episode. they have another one coming out soon to talk about
more recent developments.

~~~
lalagrande
it's from a year ago, right?

~~~
noodle
may 2008.

